Ask HN: Which companies in your opinion could get as big as Google/FB in future? - mandliya
======
symbolepro
I bet on chinese companies. Alibaba, Tencent, Baidu, and others.

------
billconan
I think it will be a robotic company, which could make practical, useful
consumer robots.

